# Bourne Legacy



## Gregzs (Jul 12, 2011)

Ed Norton In Talks For A Villainous Role In The Bourne Legacy!

*Ed Norton In Talks For A Villainous Role In The Bourne Legacy! *

The former Bruce Banner from 2008's _The Incredible Hulk_ is in negatotions to face off against off _The Avengers_' Jeremy Renner
	
 in upcoming movie, _The Bourne Legacy_... 
It looks like we can expect Hawkeye and the Hulk
	
 to face off on the big screen in more than just _The Avengers_, as it has tonight been revealed that former Bruce Banner, Ed Norton, is in talks to play the villain in _The Bourne Legacy_. Here is an excerpt from the report over at *Variety*. 







Edward Norton is in negotiations to play the baddie in "The Bourne Legacy," Variety's Justin Kroll and Jeff Sneider exclusively report. ony Gilroy will direct from a script he wrote. While plot details are under wraps, it's known that Jason Bourne will not be featured -- Renner will play another assasin trained in the same program.​
What do you guys make of this news? There's no doubting that these are two quality actors, and it should be quite something seeing them face off on the big screen! Wonder how awkward it'll be when they start chatting about _The Avengers_ though, eh? Be sure to share your thoughts on all this in the usual place! 

With Jeremy Renner apparently signed up to play the lead character, _The Bourne Legacy_ is set to be released on August 3rd, 2012!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

Jason Bourne will _not _be featured? 

I read the books and they took some major twists and turns from Ludlum's novels. Still, I'll be lining up to see this one.

More @ *Book vs. Movie: The Bourne Supremacy*


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 13, 2011)

nope, no bourne then its not a bourne movie. its like Indiana Jones without harrison ford. doesn't work. it may be in the same fictional universe, but it's not a bourne without the bourne character


----------



## Curt James (Jul 13, 2011)

^^^^ That was my exact thought.

I assume they're expecting the Bourne world will draw an audience that will exceed just creating a new super spy. They're probably right. Still, this is bullsh1t.

But not as bad as this...






YouTube Video











 If you read the novels then you understand my discontent.


----------



## newfieguy77 (Jul 14, 2011)

should be good


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 22, 2011)

*Deadline* is reporting that Oscar Isaac - best known for his roles in _Sucker Punch_ and the upcoming _Drive_ - has landed a role in the upcoming _Bourne_ spinoff/sequel, _The Bourne Legacy_; he will portray a 'major' character known as 'Number 3'. Nothing else is known about the role other than the fact that the character is 'another brainwashed assassin'. 
Oscar Isaac Joins The Cast Of The Bourne Legacy!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 29, 2011)

First Set Pics from THE BOURNE LEGACY

*First Set Pics from THE BOURNE LEGACY *

First glimpse of _THE BOURNE LEGACY_ set show Rachel Weisz in doctor gear. Click the jump for more... 
Rachel Weisz gets caught on the set of _*THE BOURNE LEGACY*_ while filming. Although no great specifics about her character have been revealed, studio insiders have said that she is "an operative from a covert government program that is even more dangerous than the Treadstone brainwashing program that hatched Bourne (Jeremy Renner
	
)". That smells like a love interest to me. 

The fourth film in the series, _Legacy_ will be the first since Matt Damon's recent departure. Assuming the role of a yet unnamed agent, Jeremy Renner will pick up the mantle, playing opposite the villainous Edward Norton
	
. 

Although these first few photos don't reveal much, it's still great to know that production has finally begun. 

Take a look


----------



## LAM (Sep 29, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> nope, no bourne then its not a bourne movie. its like Indiana Jones without harrison ford. doesn't work. it may be in the same fictional universe, but it's not a bourne without the bourne character



you would have thought they learned a lesson in the past in Hollywood from doing this...with out the original characters these movies always suck


----------



## KelJu (Sep 29, 2011)

I won't watch it. And also, fuck Edward Norton! The dude was my favorite actor and should have been a legend by now, but he keeps picking bad projects. Norton, GET YOU HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS! You are better than this.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not in the movie, thus it's going to be a fail.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 2, 2013)

Universal Developing Another ‘Bourne’ With Jeremy Renner | Variety

Universal Developing Another ?Bourne? With Jeremy Renner

Universal is moving forward a fifth iteration of ?The Bourne Identity? franchise, tapping Anthony Peckham to write the script to the next movie.

The story will center on Aaron Cross, the black ops character introduced by Jeremy Renner in 2012′s ?The Bourne Legacy.?

Frank Marshall and Captivate Entertainment?s Ben Smith and Jeffrey Weiner are on board to produce the fifth ?Bourne.? Marshall also produced ?The Bourne Legacy,? which was directed by Tony Gilroy.

Matt Damon, who portrayed Jason Bourne in the first three films, indicated earlier this year that he would not return to the franchise unless Paul Greengrass was directing. Greengrass directed the second and third films.

Jason Bourne is based on the character created by novelist Robert Ludlum. ?The Bourne Legacy? grossed $276 million worldwide.

Peckham?s credits include ?Sherlock Holmes? and ?Invictus.? He is repped by WME and Anonymous.

News of Peckham?s attachment was first reported by Deadline.com


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2013)

Fifth Bourne Film Set For August 2015 Release | Movie News | Empire

Fifth Bourne Film Set For August 2015 Release
Year apparently still not quite crowded enough

Just when you thought 2015 couldn't get even more crammed, the studios surprise us all by adding yet another film to the already teetering crowd of films stuck on top of the game of box office Buckaroo that is the year?s release slate. You can now count the fifth Bourne film among those vying for your attention and your hard-earned currency at the cinema.

August 14 is the day that, in the States at least, audiences will see how a new team takes on the franchise, with Fast & Furious veteran director Justin Lin calling the shots and Sherlock Holmes writer Anthony on script duty. According to the most recent reports, Jeremy Renner?s Aaron Cross is still the focus for this adventure, so it?ll likely follow on from The Bourne Legacy?s reveal of another super-spy program and the fallout from Cross going up against those trying to wipe him out.

One other release of note (though one not elbowing its way into the busy 2015 calendar) is Luc Besson?s latest, the Scarlett Johansson-starring Lucy, set to arrive on August 8 next year. The film finds Johansson as an unwitting drug mule who becomes a powerhouse fighter when one of the designer narcotics leaks into her system, making her able to suppress pain and avoid emotion, all the while starting a ticking clock on killing her. At least she won't have to battle for attention during cinemageddon the following year...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2015)

Julia Stiles Back For More Bourne
Nicky Parsons will return

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44661

Talk about timing! Mere days after Empire talked to Julia Stiles about her latest film and discussed the chances of her returning to the Bourne franchise now that Matt Damon and Paul Greengrass are aboard, news arrives that she will indeed be back as Nicky Parsons.

The nervy Nicky has been a presence in the three Jason Bourne-centric films, and becomes the first character beyond Damon?s to be confirmed for the latest, as-yet-untitled movie. Alicia Vikander is reportedly being sought to join them, but she hasn?t made any sort of deal just yet.

As for what the formerly amnesiac superspy will be up against this time? Nothing has been revealed yet, though we do know that Greengrass is at work on the script with Christopher Rouse and Frank Marshall will be back in the producer?s chair. The new Bourne, whatever it may end up being called, is set for release on July 29, 2016.

Stiles has supernatural thriller Out Of The Dark on DVD now and will be seen in The Great Gilly Hopkins, Go With Me, Border Crossing and Beyond Deceit.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 7, 2016)

JASON BOURNE Super Bowl TV Spot (2016)


----------



## Barbell66 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hollywood is too scared to go for originals.  Nobody wants to put their neck on the line.


----------

